
Andrew Chen: Stop asking "Does the world need another social network?" - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/06/stop_asking_doe.html
======
akkartik
Heh, I was there first: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=2028>

------
Alex3917
Blog title makes it sound like you're yelling at yourself in third person. :-)

